# Nachvertonung



## brecht (7. August 2001)

Hi Leute ich bin auf der Suche nach guten Soundfiles zum Nachvertonen (Fußschritte - NATURSOUND - fließend Wasser usw)
kennt da jemand nen guten Link?


----------



## Robert Fischer (17. August 2001)

schau einfach mal hier vorbei, da findest du bestimmt was.


----------



## brecht (18. August 2001)

*Werbung oder was*

ich bin sofort auf diese Seite gegangen und mußte dann feststellen das es da das selbe gibt wie in jedem anderen 3d Forum auch aber keine Soundfiles sollte ich die etwa übersehen haben?


----------



## Robert Fischer (19. August 2001)

negativ. ersten ist es kein forum und zweitens gibt es unter dem genannten link einige einträge für die von dir gesuchten seiten, z.b. http://www.hoerspielbox.de.


----------

